# Old warehouse



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

hi all,
I need help,i have big job to bid,and I don't know how much to charge per sq foot.
1.I have 40,000 sf of ceiling ,paint peeling off,rust metal between all over,I think i need two week with crew of 4 painters just to scrap and prep the all ceiling before paint.13 ft high( need 4 small lifts)

2. I have 20.000 sf of walls ( cement blocks ) previously painted,dirty and paint peeling also

3. Exterior walls 25.000 sf cement blocks previously painted in good conditions .Need new fresh recoat...

Please advise! Thanks!!


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Three fifty


----------



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

$3.50 per sf?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Jovan69 said:


> $3.50 per sf?


You are asking a question that is considered to be inappropriate here at PaintTalk. Estimating pricing varies by region, size of company, overhead, etc.


----------



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

im sorry if i ofended anybody! i thought i can ask for help
this job is in Chicago area.Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

call richmond :whistling2:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

After carefully reviewing the pics, I'd say about tree-fiddy. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I've noticed over the years it is 'what can I get for this? What is it worth?' Supply and demand and all. Who I've worked for it is.
They figure out the details after they get the job. And really it is the foreman who does that pretty much. How many men and how many lifts and how, how, how doesn't have anything to do with the price of rice. What can u get for it and still get the job is the question,

somebody local who does that work would know. But then they would not be inclined to help u out. Unless there was something in it for them.

PM Schmidt. Make him a offer. He'll get back or he won't. Lol


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

the truth is your gonna lose ... if you even get the job

if you don't know the cost of running your own "business" 
you only kidding yourself 

what do you pay your painters?
what about you overhead ?
What do you need to make to stay in business ?

so just how long have you been in the painting trade?

how have you bid other jobs?

not trying to be rude but i think your over you head here

tell us your history in painting and maybe we can help


----------



## Jovan69 (Sep 11, 2014)

im not backing from any offer


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have no idea how to bid it, then why are you ?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

3.50/ tree-fiddy is a running joke here. 

Take the advise given..... If you are not sure how to price this project, it may be out of your skill set. Big jobs like this are best left to those who understand their numbers and production rates. 

We all had to learn and continue too, but this does not sound like a project to cut your teeth with. 

Respectfully,
Brian


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> call richmond :whistling2:


Lmao...beat me to it.....I'll be in Chicago tomorrow too.....i was gunna say.....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> I'll be in Chicago tomorrow too.....


Uh oh. Should I be concerned? :jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd bid the prep hourly as to how long it would take.....

As far as the actual painting....i have some pretty standard square footage pricing for these tasks Your talking about....

Message me if you would like some ideas.....

Or like I said I'll take it off your hands...lol


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We're here.......lol


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Jovan69 said:


> hi all,
> I need help,i have big job to bid,and I don't know how much to charge per sq foot.
> 1.I have 40,000 sf of ceiling ,paint peeling off,rust metal between all over,I think i need two week with crew of 4 painters just to scrap and prep the all ceiling before paint.13 ft high( need 4 small lifts)
> 
> ...


Pressure wash, and use a high build epoxy (no grinding or priming required), 2 weeks 4 guys that's 320 man hours. Do your math as to how much you pay your guys and the lifts add your material some profit and throw me a grand for solving this issue 


Jovan69 said:


> hi all,
> I need help,i have big job to bid,and I don't know how much to charge per sq foot.
> 1.I have 40,000 sf of ceiling ,paint peeling off,rust metal between all over,I think i need two week with crew of 4 painters just to scrap and prep the all ceiling before paint.13 ft high( need 4 small lifts)
> 
> ...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Pressure wash, and use a high build epoxy (no grinding or priming required), 2 weeks 4 guys that's 320 man hours. Do your math as to how much you pay your guys and the lifts add your material some profit and throw me a grand for solving this issue


We usually use air. A tow behind compressor, to Chicago lines to a air gun. Which the air gun is basically a pipe crimped at the end and with a ball cock to turn on and off the air flow. Blasts that loose right off. Scraping and sanding wouldn't even be in the realm of possibilities on that ceiling,

Blast it with a alkyd Dryfall. Done. 

But the ceiling is worth more than the components of it's parts. Should be a home run for somebody. Or it isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> *Pressure wash*, and use a high build epoxy (no grinding or priming required), 2 weeks 4 guys that's *320 man hours*. Do your math as to how much you pay your guys and the lifts add your material some profit and throw me a grand for solving this issue


You sure bout dat Bra ? :blink:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

paintball head said:


> You sure bout dat Bra ? :blink:


That time frame is his estimate


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, Sounds like a real moneymaker....:blink:

good luck with your 1G$


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> We usually use air. A tow behind compressor, to Chicago lines to a air gun. Which the air gun is basically a pipe crimped at the end and with a ball cock to turn on and off the air flow. Blasts that loose right off. Scraping and sanding wouldn't even be in the realm of possibilities on that ceiling,
> 
> Blast it with a alkyd Dryfall. Done.
> 
> But the ceiling is worth more than the components of it's parts. Should be a home run for somebody. Or it isn't worth the trouble.


Exactly what we do. Called air lancing. But hang onto that effin wand!!!! Modified epoxy flat dry fog primer and finish. From Devoe. We hit a homerun with a job like that last winter.

OP, will you have the building to urself? I agree with jmp, could get er done in 320 hours even if there is sh!t everywhere. We're talking a 200x200 building here... odens also right in that some jobs r more about "whats it worth" than "what'll it cost me"? Put on ur best sales face, prepare mentally to sell the job, go in there with a smiley face an sell it for 560 hours! That way you'll be covered if u have to pay a little tuition.


----------

